# Motor brushless, giro errático



## JesusL (Jul 20, 2017)

hola que tal buen dia!

el motivo de mi mensaje es que tengo un problema con un motor brushless el cual es...

Turnigy d2830/11 1000kv, el cual esta conectado a un UBEC de Hobby King 30A y todo esto alimentado con una bateria de 3S de 2200 mAh 25C y controlado con un arduino mega... 

al momento de realizar el encendido del motor gira muy lento aunque le varie la velocidad, habiendo incluso ocasiones en las que se detiene por completo y comienza a girar hacia otro lado, para mayor detalle les dejo un video






espero me puedan ayudar, 

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2017)

Prueba con un probador de servos, a ver si el arduino no genera bien la señal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2017)

Se oye mal el driver . . .


----------



## jorger (Jul 20, 2017)

El conjunto motor-controlador no parece muy bueno... Esos giros erráticos son típicos de un mal sensado del back-emf. Solución: cambia de variador por uno un poquito mejor (hobby king es una copia barata de hobby wing)


----------



## savad (Jul 21, 2017)

El problema bateria de "3S de 2200 mAh". Un motor de 3-phases ac (brushless motor) Consume un monton de corriente al arranque, pero tu bateria solo te puede proporcionar ... 2200mAh/20h=105mA en forma cte. Claro su corriente de pico depende del voltaje de la bateria cuando enciendes el motor, pero en este caso no es suficiente y si el motor arrranca despues de cargar el campo magnetico de las bobinas, pero para entonces la bateria esta tan descargada que apenas puede proporcionar la corriente a las bobinas en forma intermitente.
Cambia de bateria por una de mucho mayor capacidad o usa una fuente conectada a la red.
De acuerdo al web
Specs:
Rpm/V: 1000 rpm /v
Shaft: 3.17mm
Voltage: 2S~4S (7.4v to 14.8v)
Weight: 52g
Watts: 210w
Max Current: 21A
ESC: 30A
Suggested Prop: 8x4 (4S) ~ 10x7 (2S) 
Mounting Hole Bolt Circle: 16mm or 19mm
NOTE: This motor is 1000kv. The factory labelled them 1100kv in error.

Lo interesante es la corriente que le necesitas proporcionar:
  Potencia requerida 210 W,
  Voltaje disponible = Voltaje disponible - Caida de Voltaje del driver
        11.1 V que da el paquete 3S (3 baterias de litio @ 3.7V x bateria al 100% de carga).
       -  0.1 V  (casi un driver ideal)
   =   11 V 
  Corriente que necesita el motor = Potencia / Voltaje = 210 V*A / 11 V = 
       asumiendo una bateria cargada al 100% ...  19.1 Amps
 ... nunca tu bateria te va dar mas de un pico de 2.2A (por su restencia interna)

Unas preguntas: Puesto que no se nada de areonautica, 
 ¿Como calcúlas la fueza del lift que te da la aspa?
 ¿Tienes algun libro donde expliquen las formulas?
 ¿Si quieres hacer tu propia aspa, como calculas su geometria, para un impulso determinado?
 ¿Si compras una ya hecha, te proporcionan curvas velocidad vs impulso o Flujo?

Ok ya encontre algo en la web ... lo comparto


----------

